# Dovetail Jig



## Lar (Mar 14, 2011)

HI everybody, I'm new to this Forum, so Hi. I'm thinking of ordering Dewalt [DE6212] Multi- Functional Dovetail Jig, What are there Pros and Cons and are they suitable for a Hitachi M12sa Your opinions and advice would be much appreciated. I'm also looking for a manual for a above router. Regards Larry. :help:


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

Welcome aboard.

The jig sure looks to be a re-labeled (and metric version) of the  Porter Cable 4212 

For my needs, I'm quite happy with the Porter Cable setup.

Not as versatile as several others, however. 

You might try a search of these forums for the PC jig, a lot of feedback regarding the unit.


----------



## Lar (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks TomE, I'll do that. The one I saw was on Ebay new @ 133.00 euro from a retailer. regards


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Lar said:


> HI everybody, I'm new to this Forum, so Hi. I'm thinking of ordering Dewalt [DE6212] Multi- Functional Dovetail Jig, What are there Pros and Cons and are they suitable for a Hitachi M12sa Your opinions and advice would be much appreciated. I'm also looking for a manual for a above router. Regards Larry. :help:


G'day Larry

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I agree with Tom - the DeWalt looks like a re-labeled version of the PC 4212 jig. (I'm also a PC 4212 user.)

Among the fixed-spacing jigs, I think the PC 4212 is among the best. Well made, relatively easy to set up, and fairly versatile. 

For through dovetails, a fixed-spacing jig imposes some limitations that need to be considered, though. For through dovetails, having symmetrical joints is important. That imposes limitations on the width of the stock, so as to match the geometry of the jig. 

From the PC 4212 manual:

"The optimal widths for creating dovetails are in 1" increments plus 1/4" (1-1/4", 2-1/4",
3-1/4", etc.). Other widths will work, but will not be as attractive.
NOTE: If you are using the 4215 miniature accessory kit, the optimal widths are in 1/2" increments plus 1/8" (5/8",
1-1/8", 1-5/8", etc.)."

Note that "other widths will work" is relative here, and applies more to half-blind DTs than to through DTs. 

If that limitation is too restrictive for you, you'll need to look at the variable-spacing jigs, like the PC OmniJig or the Leigh DR4 Pro, among others.


----------



## Lar (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks Ralph. I'm new to D/Ting and appreciate the advice and tips. Regards Larry. Keep on looking.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Lar said:


> HI everybody, I'm new to this Forum, so Hi. I'm thinking of ordering Dewalt [DE6212] Multi- Functional Dovetail Jig, What are there Pros and Cons and are they suitable for a Hitachi M12sa Your opinions and advice would be much appreciated. I'm also looking for a manual for a above router. Regards Larry. :help:


Hi Larry:

The jig you're referring to is a crippled QINGDAO PROTEX MACHINERY MANUFACTURING CO., LTD model DF-12. protextools.com

For a complete one go to:
DOVETAIL JIG 12IN. WITH 1/2IN. ALUMINUM COMB - Busy Bee Tools

You'll notice 6 knobs on the top and two on the front of the Craftex along with edge guides for the boards. This is the minimum usable configuration for this jig. BTW no matter what jig you end up buying, study the Craftex manual. It's the best I've found.

If you want more info, send me a PM with your e-mail address and I'll send you a copy of my notes.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Dovetail Machine
http://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/34000-34999/34102.pdf
http://cdn8.grizzly.com/manuals/h0983_m.pdf

http://grizzly.com/products/searchresults.aspx?q=dovetail jig&new=1
=========


----------



## Dovetailer59 (Mar 11, 2011)

It's definitely a PC4212 with a different badge, which makes it one of the best fixed-spacing jigs around.

If you want the versatility of a variable-spacing jig like the Leigh D4R it's going to cost you $500 - so you need to be sure you need it.


----------

